# [praticamente risolto] beryl 0.2.1 e kernel 2.6.20-r6

## Elbryan

Ieri ho aggiornato il kernel passando dal gentoo 2.6.19 al .20..

Senza particolari problemi l'ho installato, lanciato un bel module-rebuild rebuild e ho notato al volo che x11-drm non riusciva a compilarla per qualche strano motivo.

Ho pensato che non servisse e l'ho rimosso però beryl non parte più.. se lascio metacity tutto funge normalmente, se invece metto beryl crashava allo splash screen..

Allora ho smascherato la versione unstable di x11-drm di Marzo 2007 e lo compila.

Ora se però scelgo come window manager beryl mi torna lo schermo bianco e da qualche lampeggio odioso..  :Sad: 

Intanto sto dando un revdep-rebuild ma dubito che serva (nessun pacchetto pare centrare con X o beryl)..

Poi proverò a riemergere xorg-server.. intanto se qualcuno ha la soluzione ben venga  :Smile: 

cià[/bug]Last edited by Elbryan on Mon Apr 23, 2007 7:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elbryan

Aggiornamento: direct rendering = no

Quindi il problema sta nell'accelerazione 3d della scheda (una i810 per capirci  :Razz:  .. 945gm) ^^

Aggiornamento 2: trovato il problema.

Xorg.0.log:

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i915tex_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915tex_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

non so perché voglia caricare il dri della i915.. ma comunque sia il file non è presente..

dai lo so che è una cagata da sistemare :'( aiutatemiii!!

eccovi ls:

```

tux dri # ls -la

total 6456

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4096 Feb 25 14:39 .

drwxr-xr-x 100 root root   57344 Apr 20 12:03 ..

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2074960 Feb 25 14:39 i810_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2173436 Feb 25 14:39 i915_dri.so

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2277432 Feb 25 14:39 i965_dri.so

```

----------

## crisandbea

@elbrayan

forse qui trovi la soluzione dacci un'occhio.

ciao

----------

## Elbryan

purtroppo dicono quanto ho già fatto io..

ovvero:

- provare il drm builtin del kernel: schermo bianco

- disabilitare il drm built-in e installare la versione mascherata di x11-drm: sfarfallio e crash

In entrambi i casi: No Direct Rendering.

Non ho la minima idea di cosa fare purtroppo.. quasi quasi torno al vecchio kernel .. però mi sembra strana sta cosa..

Come detto ho riemerso xorg-server e rebuildato i moduli.. mmh boh..

EDIT:

Sto tizio dice:

```

Update: updating xorg-server to 1.2.99.902 + xf86-video-i810 to 1.9.92 makes it

work again, and fairly well. I "backported" enough agp changes from mm-sources

to make it compile, and I'm yet to see the error since I upgrades the three

things.

```

io non ho particolari problemi per aggiornarlo .. però son due versioni hard masked.. cioè.. rischio di mandare su per il camino tutto il server grafico :p

----------

## crisandbea

domanda forse scontata però non si sà mai....     nel kernel hai disabilitato i "drm modules"   prima di aver compilato i moduli smascherati ???

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> domanda forse scontata però non si sà mai....     nel kernel hai disabilitato i "drm modules"   prima di aver compilato i moduli smascherati ???
> 
> ciauz

 

te l'ho scritto anche sopra

"- disabilitare il drm built-in e installare la versione mascherata di x11-drm: sfarfallio e crash "

certo che li ho disabilitati ^^

```

elbryan@tux /usr/src/linux $ cat .config | grep DRM

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

```

----------

## crisandbea

@Elbrayan 

chiedo venia, però purtroppo può succedere di dimenticarsi qualcosa, ecco perchè te l'ho chiesto.  hai provato ad utilizzare il fix che si parla nel link del bug che ti ho postato ???

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

sinceramente non ho manco idea di come si faccia ad usarlo quindi no..

Al momento io son così:

- kernel 2.6.20-r6-gentoo

- x11-drm 20070314

- modulo drm del kernel disattivato ( :Razz: )

Come lo applico quel fix?

----------

## skypjack

Discussa cosa simile in altro topic, forse ti basterà ricompilare xorg... Forse...

Tentar non nuoce...

Facci sapere!!

----------

## Elbryan

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Discussa cosa simile in altro topic, forse ti basterà ricompilare xorg... Forse...
> 
> Tentar non nuoce...
> 
> Facci sapere!!

 

ehm l'ho già scritto sopra che l'ho già ricompilato..

Vorrei provare a patchare il kernel se qualcuno mi da una mano ^^'''

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *skypjack wrote:*   Discussa cosa simile in altro topic, forse ti basterà ricompilare xorg... Forse...
> 
> Tentar non nuoce...
> 
> Facci sapere!! 
> ...

 

questo è un esempio:

```

 Esempio 22: Patchare il kernel

# cd /usr/src/linux-beta

# patch -p1 < /percorso/bootsplash-3.1.2-2.6.0-test9.diff

```

----------

## Elbryan

a me la pagina la visualizza solo.. non posso salvarla..

che faccio? seleziono tutto e lo copio a manina in un file di testo?  :Very Happy: 

(PS ora sto provando ad emergere la nuova versione dei driver video e xorg-server e le mesa mascherate).

Ma se dovessi applicare la patch del kernel dovrei utilizzare solamente i built-in oppure installare comunque il x11-drm?

----------

## skypjack

Scusami, intendevo xorg-server... Hai ricompilato anche quello?

----------

## Elbryan

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Scusami, intendevo xorg-server... Hai ricompilato anche quello?

 

il primo post.. c'è scritto quello che provavo a fare..

sì l'ho ricompilato e non da alcun segno di vita positivo..

Ho addirittura provato a smascherare mesa video i810 xorg-server per vedere se le nuove versioni davano qualche miglioria..

Addirittura non entra nemmeno al desktop.. esce la gdm, metto nome utente e password, poi schermo nero, schermo nero con due righe verticali in mezzo (come se ci fossero problemi col 915resolution e poi crasha e torna alla gdm).

Ora sto utilizzando il buon vecchio 2.6.19-r5 .. tanto non mi pare che il 20 abbia portato chissà quali migliorie (a parte che ho notato che non da più il warning sull'ipw3945 durante il sysinit anche se persiste il failure da parte di udev).

Mah.. :Razz: 

----------

## skypjack

Scusa, ma che pc hai? Inspiron della Dell?

----------

## Elbryan

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Scusa, ma che pc hai? Inspiron della Dell?

 

già  :Very Happy: 

inspiron 640m ^^

funziona tutto tranne il nuovo kernel ghgh..

----------

## skypjack

Guarda, anch'io ho un inspiron 640m e ti assicuro che funziona tutto, ANCHE il nuovo kernel!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Guarda, anch'io ho un inspiron 640m e ti assicuro che funziona tutto, ANCHE il nuovo kernel!! 

 

beh allora digli come hai configurato il tutto    :Laughing: 

----------

## skypjack

Mah... Io uso tranquillamente beryl e non ho mai usato il modulo x11-drm, quindi non capisco bene dove andare a parare...

Sfrutto aiglx, direttamente integrato in xorg, configurando bene xorg stesso e i vari moduli nel kernel, non ho mai avuto problemi...

Che cosa non ti torna di preciso?

----------

## Elbryan

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Mah... Io uso tranquillamente beryl e non ho mai usato il modulo x11-drm, quindi non capisco bene dove andare a parare...
> 
> Sfrutto aiglx, direttamente integrato in xorg, configurando bene xorg stesso e i vari moduli nel kernel, non ho mai avuto problemi...
> 
> Che cosa non ti torna di preciso?

 

ma accidenti..

c'è scritto ovunque che il drm migliora le prestazioni 3d..

e ci sono 2 drm:

- uno built-in nel kernel

- uno da ebuild

ho sempre utilizzato quello da ebuild..

Non mi torna solo quell'errore che mi da all'inizio su xorg e la conseguente mancanza del 3d rendering..

Se vuoi passarmi il tuo .config del kernel ci do un'occhiata volentieri.

Se hai msn puoi aggiungermi così ti stresso un po' .. non so che versione dell'Inspiron tu abbia .. io ho quella col hdd sata e con la 945gma  :Smile: 

cià e grassie^^

----------

## skypjack

Idem: hd sata e 945gm!!

Mi indichi un link dove è scritto che il drm migliora le prestazioni 3d, così mi faccio un'idea? [EDIT] Lascia stare, l'ho trovata...

Comunque ti assicuro che le attuali prestazioni sono ottime e non puoi chiedere troppo alla 945gm, se ti interessa...

Non uso msn (msn??? Windows-Family!!), casomai ci troviamo su irc, che ne dici? Mi sembra molto meglio...

----------

## Elbryan

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Idem: hd sata e 945gm!!
> 
> Mi indichi un link dove è scritto che il drm migliora le prestazioni 3d, così mi faccio un'idea? [EDIT] Lascia stare, l'ho trovata...
> 
> Comunque ti assicuro che le attuali prestazioni sono ottime e non puoi chiedere troppo alla 945gm, se ti interessa...
> ...

 

lascia stare .. già dall'ultima tua frase hai perso n punti alla mia vista..

Come fai a snobbare un sistema di chat funzionante e largamente diffuso attribuendo ogni deficit solamente al nome?

Da buon utente PC (come mi ritengo di essere io) uso qualsiasi cosa..

IRC? Per me nessun problema..

Comunque ti ripeto.. io con il kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ho il direct rendering abilitato (questo mi veniva fornito dal drm).

Sotto la 2.6.20 no..

Non sto parlando di prestazioni 3d.. io sto parlando che se non abilito il drm, se non riesco a farlo andare, non mi funziona l'accelerazione 3d..

Di conseguenza beryl non si muove..

----------

## Elbryan

Ok ho risolto utilizzando il built-in del kernel..

Infatti m'è venuto in mente che la i810 si appoggia ai driver i915 per molte cose..

Di conseguenza ho spulciato sul kernel e ho trovato che sotto il drm c'era abilitato il supporto alla sola i810..

Ho esteso il supporto alla i915 e adesso funziona l'accelerazione 3D.

Ovviamente tutto questo nella sezione dedicata al DRM (che ho compilato come built-in, non come modulo).

```

elbryan@tux ~ $ glxinfo | grep render

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20050225 x86/MMX/SSE2

```

Ora ho solo un dubbio su quella data (mi sembra alquanto vecchiotta ghgh) e vabbè.. il warning lasciamo perdere tanto avevo aperto mesi fa un thread chiedendo aiuto e non siamo mai arrivati a capo di una soluzione.

Thanks however ^^

----------

## skypjack

[OT]

Non mi interessano i punti che ho alla tua vista!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

[/OT]

La soluzione è la stessa che adotto io da quando ho installato Gentoo, cioè sfruttare ciò che posso fra le cose fornite dal kernel.

Mi spiace non averti potuto aiutare molto, ma stamani avevo un esame ed ero piuttosto fuso nei giorni scorsi!!

Se non hai più bisogno, felice per te, se hai ancora bisogno, ci troviamo sul sistema di chatting più diffuso, utilizzato e vecchio che conosca e questo non è certo il giovane msn ma il saggio IRC. Basta chiedere, mio buon utente del pc.  :Wink: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> Non mi interessano i punti che ho alla tua vista!! 
> 
> [/OT]
> ...

 

lasciami canale porta server  :Very Happy: 

----------

